# Macro Drain, Teh Ninja's Ball.



## Zero (Apr 28, 2008)

Macro, Bradford. What an impressive mix of old and new, including several truly impressive pieces of British architecture and design. There is only one downside to all this. Being a culvert in the north, the floors once constructed with stone or brick have been ripped up during storms and heavy rainfall and now lay in a mess, an assault course to the unwary traveler. One that proved to much for me the first time around. Earning me the timely badge of "Teh Otter"

This time around we viewed more of the northern parts of macro, including a few sub sections and side branches known as "Academy" and "Pandora's Box".

The first target was to explore a unseen sewer which lay in the depths of Pandora's Box. The only problem was that Pandora is a mean bitch who tests the determination of all who seek to explore her, giving them a challenge in the form of a tiny box.

While the average noob explorer maybe put off. Those that day simply donned their mystic ninja gear and after chanting a protection spell or two, materialized through the portal arriving dry on the other side. Or... something along those lines.







Gif by Dsankt






After regrouping we headed towards the main sewer, and after climbing a set of ladders we found ourself staring down a small drop into the channel. Now all we had to do was get down. 




The drop was roughly 4-5 meters, a bit to far to jump. Luckily since Mike and DDT had been before we had planned for this and brought a length of rope with us. The sewer itself was fairly uninteresting. A 15ft RCP heading in both directions. To the north the nastiest ladders in the world covered in all kinds of man-mud. At the top a small vortex with the water spiraling around the edge and down.




Whilst walking back to the main chamber we found a little trapped frog trying to escape the sewer flow. Now i knew karma would kung fu kick my ass and make me do the otter dance if i left it there so i stuck it in a box to free later in the day.

Once out we said goodbye to DDT and Pandora the frog and after a brief subway snack we headed back under and on to the next stop, Academy. A newer section in comparison to the rest of macro. Constructed mainly of large concrete sections and bunker style staircases. With a little secret hidden at the top. A huge overflow chamber with 4 "U" bends which would bring flow down from the sewers above in the event of an overflow. 














We took a few pictures in Academy and its junction with macro before heading back topside. It had been a long day and food was defiantly next on the agenda so we set off for the maddest curry and planet sized naan bread.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 28, 2008)

Bloody hell dude, you never fail to impress. Awesome doesn't begin to describe it. Yet again I am left speechless by your escapades.

BTW, in pic 3, what are you guys wearing?


----------



## sneaker (Apr 28, 2008)

Binbag ninja's, excellent stuff mate.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

wow! Amazing stuff! Looks a stunning site. Love those trendy binbags too


----------



## Neosea (Apr 28, 2008)

Black Bin Bags Back In Fashion ! 


Cool explore and pictures. Thanks guys


----------



## Vivo-UK (Apr 28, 2008)

Binbags are the way forward!






Some bottle squeezing through there with nowt on, surely you could have at least wore a waterproof jacket through it?


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 28, 2008)

So it was bin liners then. Bloody hell man, thats brave!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Amazing feat and photos as always, Zero. Looks like a very interesting explore...you guys pulled off the impossible yet again!  Loved that gif and the fashion shot.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics, awesome explore! Good on you for saving the froggy


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 28, 2008)

sneaker said:


> Binbag ninja's, excellent stuff mate.



binbag ninja........... 
that's an awesome forum name for someone!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, loving that Gif.


----------



## Spooky (Apr 29, 2008)

LMAO - Love the outfits !

Very cool explore guys - nice one.


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bin Bag wearing adventurers explore Bradford's sewers!*

Get your Otter on!

I still say there's probably a much easier access that doesn't involve getting naked and in truth you all just wanted to strip down to your smalls and make yourself clothes out of black shiny plastic. On that front, what exactly was the theory behind the plastic bags? Keep the grime off perhaps? I don't see the hardened northern boys rocking refuse sacks! Or were you just trying to maintain a degree of modesty?

JD


----------



## Zero (Apr 29, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Get your Otter on!
> 
> I don't see the hardened northern boys rocking refuse sacks!



You clearly arnt looking hard enough


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2008)

Well done for going through there, you guys might aswell invest in wet suits and be done with it


----------



## Zero (Apr 29, 2008)

King Al said:


> Well done for going through there, you guys might aswell invest in wet suits and be done with it



Wheres the comedy fun in that?


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2008)

Zero said:


> Wheres the comedy fun in that?



True, how about mankinis then?


----------



## Alias (Apr 29, 2008)

as I have said elsewhere this is nuts, and kinda gay lol. love it


----------



## snappel (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree. Binbags are the way forward. Protect against water, vandal grease and all known diseases.


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome loving the bin bag idea


----------



## za gringo (May 1, 2008)

quality! fair play to ya


----------



## Mr Sam (May 3, 2008)

nutters the lot of you  well done though must of been bloody freezing


----------



## yaz36 (May 3, 2008)

ha! propper cool, binbags ftw! that gif is awesome!


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 4, 2008)

Heh, good and entertaining report Gents! played! :thumb


----------

